# Estação Meteorológica Clássica da Ota [Força Aérea Portuguesa] (20/Nov/2015)



## Daniel Vilão (11 Dez 2015 às 20:35)

Algumas fotos da estação clássica da Ota, no interior da Base Aérea, actual Centro de Formação Militar e Técnica da Força Aérea.

Esta estação tem normais climatológicas com algumas décadas de idade publicadas no IPMA.








Envolvência da estação:


----------

